# Which front and rear wheel hub / hubs / bearings are correct for gen 1 (2014) Cruze diesels?



## pavulon (Aug 23, 2016)

Are these parts TD specific?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

pavulon said:


> Are these parts TD specific?


Shared with Cadillac ATS.


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

pavulon said:


> Are these parts TD specific?


They are TD specific for the Cruze but are the same as some other GM vehicles


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Rear: GM 13591999 or ACDELCO RW20157
Front: GM 13526966 or ACDELCO FW440 

Diesels have 5x115 lug pattern, not 5x105 like the gas Cruzes.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I put 2x ACDelcoFW440's on my 2014 CTD in late 2018. So yes that is the right part #.


----------



## pavulon (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks Peeps!


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I put a Verano hub/bearing from Detroit Axle on my right-front last week, and it did fit as expected. For some reason, their site doesn't list it as a fit for the Cruze Diesel, but like most Verano brake/chassis parts, it is a fit. 









Front Wheel Hub Bearing Assembly- Buick, Cadillac, Chevy


Front Wheel Hub Bearing Assembly- 12-17 Buick Verano, 13-16 Cadillac ATS, 12-13 Chevy Orlando, 11-15 Chevy Volt, 13-15 Chevy Cruze, 513316



www.detroitaxle.com


----------

